

How Many Web 2.0 Services Have Gone Mainstream? - moses1400
http://www.centernetworks.com/startups-that-go-mainstream

======
vaksel
1) Facebook 2) Myspace 3) Youtube 4) Wikipedia

I'd say that's about it...those are the only ones where everyone knows what
they are because they are constantly talked about in the mainstream media

~~~
babul
HotOrNot, Slide, Flickr, Digg, Reddit, Last.fm, WordPress etc.

These are ones we know because we are in a western society. There many other
big hits in other countries that we have not heard of as they are not reported
by western media e.g. until recently I never heard of shaadi.com and thats a
big Indian player with a western bias which only gets reported as it is in
English language and also doing well in English speaking countries

There are many more big players in China, Russia etc., all depends on what
your assessment criteria is as they did not mention that in the article.

~~~
vaksel
no these are the ones you know because you are an internet junkie. Your
average person in the real world never heard of any of those. The ones I
listed everyone knows because they either use them every day, or hear about
them during the day.

~~~
babul
What about the examples they used in the article?

------
babul
It really depends on what you call "mainstream" and the media you consume,
watch, or listen to.

